
Apple readying "media pad" and "iPhone lite" for launch soon - jasonlbaptiste
http://arstechnica.com/apple/news/2009/04/apple-readying-media-pad-and-iphone-lite-for-launch-soon.ars
======
jleyank
It will be frustrating if the "Touch on Steroids" (or Newton-II?) will be so
tangled up with a phone company to make it difficult to purchase...

